# GS takes Curry



## Cris

and the New York Crowd boos... 

haha! 

Good pick, bad?


I don't think you can go wrong with a great shooter.


----------



## Knick Killer

I'd be very excited if I was a Warriors fan.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

After getting Curry, I think the Warriors should immediately approach the Suns with an offer of Andris Biedrins, Brandon Wright, Marco Belinelli and Golden State's 2010 First Round Pick for Amare Stoudemire.

PG: Monta Ellis...Stephen Curry...Acie Law
SG: Corey Maggette...Anthony Morrow
SF: Stephen Jackson...Kelenna Azubuike
PF: Anthony Randolph
C: Amare Stoudemire...Ronny Turiaf


----------



## gi0rdun

I would have liked Jordan Hill.


----------



## Matth

I think this is a good pick for GS he fits in and is a good 3 point shooter.


----------



## qross1fan

Picked a one dimensional chucker, but then again, GS never surprises me.


----------



## bball2223

qross1fan said:


> Picked a one dimensional chucker, but then again, GS never surprises me.



One Dimensional chucker? :laugh:


----------



## R-Star

bball2223 said:


> One Dimensional chucker? :laugh:


Yea, maybe he doesn't know who Stephen Curry is. Sure doesn't sound like it by calling him a 1 dimensional chucker.


----------



## gi0rdun

Ellis-Morrow-Curry

Run-EMC!!


----------

